
FILED: saves and organizes your mail attachments in Dropbox or Box - nicoles
https://medium.com/@mblinder/filed-an-ai-assistant-that-saves-and-organizes-your-email-files-in-dropbox-or-box-2e203b1d4c42#.pv3zu3xou
======
mblinder
I worked on this if anyone has questions :)

